# Openings in McDuffie county club



## gobblestopper (Sep 24, 2004)

Around 800 private acres in Mcduffie county, 4or so miles off interstate 20. In addition, we back up against another 800-1000 acres of Clark hill WMA that is very difficult to access unless you come in from private land. 
lease land  is 60% pine in various stages, 40% hardwoods

Primitive campsite no elec or water, but plenty of places to eat and sleep within ten minute drive if you dont like to rough it. 

Currently have 6 members, will probably limit it to 10. Dues are 375.00 a year. 

Give me a ring or email if interested. Will be down there all weekend if anyone would like to see the land.
dwamer@bellsouth.net
404 218 0043


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 24, 2004)

I am interested, but that can't be the Clark Hill WMA if the property is only 4 miles off I-20. Are you sure it is not another WMA (there are several in that area)? Or is it further? Thanks!


----------



## gobblestopper (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok, maybe 4 1/2 or 5 miles...

Off stagecoach road at the thompson exit and yes it is the Clark Hill WMA


----------



## Randy (Sep 28, 2004)

Any turkey on this place?


----------

